# Vorfilter Audition 1.5



## Mikro (24. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite derzeit an einem Projekt zur Detektion von Störsignalen und benutze für die Aufnahme der Files Audition 1.5  . Ich würd gern wissen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt bei der aufnahme von files einen Filter vorzuschalten... konkret: ich übertrage einen 1020 Hz Sinus welcher wärend der Übertragung durch Störungen beeinflusst wird. Um nun in der aufgenommen Datei nur die Störer zu haben würde ich gerne schon bei der Aufnahme die 1020 Hz Grundwelle herausfiltern.
Gibt es beim Audition diese Möglichkeit? Oder gibt es Alternativprogramme?

Danke und Gruß

Mikro


----------

